# Beutiful day, Beutiful Fish



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I fished a local S.E. stream today and had a blast... what a day to fish. I caught a couple small fish on dries, and landed this beaut on a streamer. This is my biggest Brown ever on a fly rod in Michigan. The coolest part about it is that it came from a S.E. mich urban fishery.(not the Huron). So for all you non believers that say fish dont hold over in our local rivers, here is the proof. I didnt have a ruler, but this fish went close to 20 inches. It has been in the river for at least a couple of years. And safely returned to live out the rest of his life. way to go fisheries management, This is what it is all about !!!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I meant Beautiful day... sorry about the typo


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice fish, congrats.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Great fish! Nice to see some people taking advantage of the fisheries we have in Southeast Michigan.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful Brown... Glad to see there's no fish holding over in SE Michigan. :shhh:


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice fish. Thanks for proving to those who have no idea what they are talking about that the fish not only hold over but thrive.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

nice work. based on your size description it is probably a 3 year old. looks 16"+. thats about as big as they get (we havent had a longer period of time between fish kills in that river). hopefully it survives the heat this summer. but its been 3-4 years since our last fish kill and we might be due. yeah they "thrive" alright until we get one of those warm summer afternoon thunderstorms and the temp spikes to 80+ like it does every summer when it rains. hopefully it finds one of the coldwater tributaries when that happens, or maybe that is where it migrated from?


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm jealous. Sweeeeeet Brown.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

who said SE rivers cant hold over browns?, but browns are alot more tolerable than steelhead, but nice fish.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Great fish! Good to see a nice one like that being caught and released locally.


----------

